

Why I (still) Love Perl - perlito
http://allisonrandal.com/2013/03/31/mythbusters-why-i-still-love-perl/

======
crazydiamond
Nice article about perl and its history, and Rakudo, but still doesn't explain
why author loves perl.

~~~
chromatic
Allison buried it in the middle somewhat, but she explained:

 _I’ve recently had the opportunity to help a wildly successful startup, in a
domain that sorely needs the advantages of modern tech. Perl is the right tool
for the job. If I explained the problem space you’d agree, even if Perl isn’t
your favorite language. Perl is the right tool for a lot of jobs, all over the
world, right now, stable and reliable, in production, with massive numbers of
lines of code._

I can confirm everything she wrote about that startup.

